# Signs of Imminent foaling in the Mare



## angrovestud (6 May 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r_tgocv9Dw

I made this Video when we were a public stud for this years customers who's mares are about to foal and for many people who have not seen the different stages that the mare goes through in preperation for foaling.
we are now Private and I do not stand a Stallion at our stud.
so I hope this helps and does not upset anyone.


----------



## kerilli (6 May 2011)

that was really good, much appreciated. only thing is that the turquoise writing is really hard to read and disappears really fast (i had to go back and watch it 3 times then gave in and paused it!)
right, i don't think my mare's ready just yet then. my farrier said last Wednesday that her tail head muscles had all gone floppy but i thought they felt the same as ever... looks as though I was right! "jelly-like"... right, got it, thankyou so much.
i've been told maidens in particular can foal without a full bag, or waxing up or running milk first, but am i right in assuming that all the things you highlight on the vid (loose muscles, relaxed vulva etc) have to happen before foaling? thanks.


----------



## angrovestud (6 May 2011)

Not maidens or mares who have foaled before run milk some I would think you do need a bag  to have grown in order for a foal to survive I think what is meant by no bag is perhaps it was not waxed but not all our maiden waxed or ran milk only 2 mares here have ever ran milk.
Sorry about the colour I will try to make it better next time we do have stills on our web site of the same pictures sorry I should have said so 
http://www.angrovestud.com/gallery/index.php?gallery_id=61
you will be better able to read these xx


----------



## Rosehip (6 May 2011)

Thanks for this! 
The only thing that Seren hasnt really done is make a huge bag! Her tail head isnt quite as pronounced as the bay mare in your vid, but she's getting there! Im thinking blamanche rather than jelly at the mo!


----------



## Pony_Puzz (6 May 2011)

Very good video!
Only thing I'm missing on my mare is waxing up/running milk. Shes got quite a bust (though not as big as some I have seen) but otherwise is slackened off, tail easy to move, very puffy behind, very very snappy (for the first time since I've had her 5 years) when you touch her stomach/teats which she normally loves anyone to touch/scratch!


----------



## Bennions Field (6 May 2011)

thank you for posting this, really helpfull.  with your experience of running a stud and foaling many mares, how long to they usually go after the cervical plug has come away?  is it something i need to get checked out by the vet as my maiden mare lost hers 2 weeks ago now.  she doesnt have a huge bag but does have full teats and has lost the crease at the tail end.  she's v slack behind and has a very relaxed and swollen vulva.  

her 340 date is the 7th so she's around the 'right time' to foal but just worried about anything going wrong and not realising.


----------



## angrovestud (7 May 2011)

The cervical plug is not something I go on in some mare you see it others you dont, I would think the udder development is whats very important along with the other signs glad the video is helpful but if anyone is worried consult your vet. 
The video is only meant as an assistant to knowlege


----------

